
Energy Slave - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_slave
======
mint2
Unfortunate terminology. Wasn’t there just an article on HN about replacing
the master/slave terminology in code. What can be done about terminology from
a time when somehow people didn’t think calling things slaves was bad.

~~~
kruczek
Why is calling _things_ slaves bad, though? I'd say calling (and treating)
humans as slaves is bad.

------
zeristor
Is there any more up to date calculations, regional break downs?

~~~
azepoi
The website of Jean-Marc Jancovici mentionned in the posted wikipedia page is
worth a read

[https://jancovici.com/en/energy-transition/energy-and-
us/how...](https://jancovici.com/en/energy-transition/energy-and-us/how-much-
of-a-slave-master-am-i/)

[https://jancovici.com/en/category/energy-transition/long-
ser...](https://jancovici.com/en/category/energy-transition/long-series/)

